# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Life

## AHiddenSaint

My life is but a memory to all around me.
    A vessel for all to see.
    It is that which makes me and not anyone else.

    My body lays there in the mound.
    No more for the world to see.
    In my house, my little house under ground.

    My soul be free, free as a bird.
    Flying high in the mist of Heaven, I be.
    Timeless life moving on its own.

----------

